# Anybody know what these go to?



## stevewatr (Aug 11, 2013)

Hello,
Found these while cleaning out the home shop of a retired machinist friend who passed away. Familly has been scrapping tons of hardware and tooling, but I have managed ro rescue some items. Many of the tool holders and jigs were his own creations, but this pair is not. The equipment there is an Atlas lathe, Hendey lathe, and Brown & Sharpe horizontal milling machine, but these do not appear to belong to any of those. Hate to throw them out, not knowing what they are.

Steve.


----------



## OldMachinist (Aug 11, 2013)

If I had to guess I'd say they're bearing supports from a overhead countershaft.


----------



## stevewatr (Aug 11, 2013)

OldMachinist said:


> If I had to guess I'd say they're bearing supports from a overhead countershaft.
> 
> View attachment 58817



 Well that was fast! The pic helps a lot. The only marking I can see is H1. I'll keep the thread open a litle to see if we score a direct hit ) Thanks Oldmachinist.


----------



## george wilson (Aug 11, 2013)

They are bearing blocks for supporting a rotating shaft. Could be used as illustrated,or as part of an out dated overhead line shaft system. They are not too desirable since they are bronze bearings.


----------



## stevewatr (Aug 11, 2013)

george wilson said:


> They are not too desirable since they are bronze bearings.



I was afraid of that, I think they might have been for a southbend, found these on Ebay, but I do not think they are selling, even though the price was dropped to $46, but then again, maybe I should at least try to sell them, they are not worth didly in scrap prices. Thanks again gentlemen.

Steve.


----------



## Bill Gruby (Aug 11, 2013)

Yup, Bearing blocks alright actually hangers for a "Jack Shaft"

 "Billy G"


----------



## stevewatr (Aug 11, 2013)

Bill Gruby said:


> Yup, Bearing blocks alright actually hangers for a "Jack Shaft"
> 
> "Billy G"



Sounds like we have a concensus. So, are the housings made to swivel like they do in case perfect alignment of the brackets is not possible, like uneven ceiling joists?

Steve.


----------



## Bill Gruby (Aug 11, 2013)

Yes, the full rotational movement is for alignment. The drive from a single motor could drive multiple machines at the same time. The Jack Shaft was mounted overhead or behind the machines  to drive them all at once.

 "Billy G"


----------



## stevewatr (Aug 11, 2013)

Thanks Bill, I'm closing this thread, and throwing up oon auction to see wich way the wind blows. I'll obfiscate in the title, and use lots of question marks. 

Steve W.


----------

